# Forum Rules Updated 8-28-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2004)

We have updated the forum rules, effective 8-28-2004.
These rules cover activities from this point forward, and are not retroactive.

They cover the following:

WebSite Promotion, including commercial promotion
Promotion of other forums, and linking
Web Development discussion
Forum Bashing
For the full text of the rules, please see this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314

For questions or concerns, please use this announcement thread.

Thank you,
-The Mgmt-


----------

